

Web service that makes/displays HTTP request/response (includes POST, TRACE, headers, etc) - noaharc
http://web-sniffer.net/

======
TimothyFitz
For the opposite, a URL which stores what's POSTed to it:
<http://www.postbin.org/>

For example: <http://www.postbin.org/zfzfg2> (superhappydevhouse.com's
pbwiki's webhooks point there)

------
tptacek
If you're using Firefox, I might use Tamper Data before I fed a request
through a web service somewhere else; if you're using IE, I might use Fiddler.

------
jokull
I want something like this where you can type in the request body.

~~~
tcdent
If you're on OS X try HTTP Client. Allows you to specify request headers and
body.

<http://ditchnet.org/httpclient/>

